# Flickering Screen on my Dell



## jmadden (Apr 11, 2007)

I have a Dell Inspiron E1405. I had to change my operation system from Windows XP Home to XP Pro for work purposes and recently downloaded files off a disk for use of a new home printer. Since then, or right around that time, I have had a problem with my screen when I unplug the power cord. If I start up the notebook without the power cord plugged in, I can plug it in and out without any problems. It's when I start it up with it plugged in that I get the problem. 

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

So did you reload the chipset, video, and audio drivers for your Dell after you upgraded to XP pro? You can find the drivers here.

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...mID=INS_PNT_E1405&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=


----------



## jmadden (Apr 11, 2007)

I didnt but I will have that done today. Thanks!


----------



## jmadden (Apr 11, 2007)

We did that, and its still going on. Couldnt be the power cord or battery could it?


----------



## jdegenova (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm having the same problem, my E1405 is almost a year old and it just started doing it last week. If you find out the problem, PLEASE post the resolution back to this forum. I will do the same. I don't think that I changed anything recently except I installed Yahoo Widgets, are you running Widgets too by any chance? of course the culprit could be an number of recent automatic windows updates too.

- Jon


----------



## jdegenova (Apr 23, 2007)

After a little Googling, I found a site that might have the answer, I'm going to give it a try tonight:

http://www.tomkirkham.com/node/56

- Jon


----------



## jdegenova (Apr 23, 2007)

Tom's blog (posted above) seems to hold the answer to this problem, at least for my system. I installed the older graphics driver (Intel 945GM Graphics Controller, v.6.14.10.4634, A03) from Dell (http://support.dell.com/support/dow...e=DRVR&servicetag=&os=WW1&formatcnt=1&libid=6) and the problem is gone!


----------

